# San Diego



## gerardo (Feb 3, 2010)

Estare la siguiente semana por San Diego California, alguien tiene alguna tienda de bicis que conozcan que este bien surtida de accesorios.:thumbsup: 

gracias


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

hola hay una que se llama bicycle wherehouse cerca del centro muy conocida y otra bike bling pero queda en escondido,como a 25-30 mins de san diego downtown ahi hay marcas un poco mas high end, pero la verdad hay tiendas por todos lados eso si mucho de ruta, suerte


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

gerardo said:


> Estare la siguiente semana por San Diego California, alguien tiene alguna tienda de bicis que conozcan que este bien surtida de accesorios.:thumbsup:
> 
> gracias


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Mi estimado en el área de San Diego hay mas tiendas de bicis que Oxxos y tiendas de camotes en mi ciudad ja ja ja , nada mas échale un ojo a la sección amarilla de San Diego y ya verás ....

Saludos.


----------

